# mud fever in summer?



## sambarny23 (21 June 2010)

is it possible for a horse to get mud fever in the summer? 
my mare has scabby weepy areas on her back legs underneath her feathers. I have clipped the feathers off and hibiscrubbed them. 
If not mud fever any other suggestions?


----------



## lizziebell (21 June 2010)

Yes, mudfever is bacteria in the ground, therefore if your horse is very suceptible, than any mud, even dry mud on open sores/ sensitive skin can cause mudfever, particularly if his feathers are washed and creates a nice warm damp environment for the bacteria.

Otherwise it could be mites?


----------



## ester (21 June 2010)

likely to be mudfever, in fact I have more problems with my boys medicore feathers in hot weather as he sweats under them creating the ideal conditions for an infection.


----------



## TheBlack (21 June 2010)

Athletes foot spray clears it up in a week as my mare had it in summer her field was dry and dusty. Spray it in the sores DO NOT WET IT it makes it worse!


----------



## katherine1975 (21 June 2010)

I thought one of my mares had mud fever last summer and washed with hibiscrub etc. Felt really bad when I finally worked out that she had mites not mud fever. Exactly as you said - sore weeping and scabby. Bought some Frontline spray and sprayed all the feathers, then reapplied 10 days later - haven't had any problems since!


----------



## Thisbe (21 June 2010)

Mites and mud fever both very common in summer...........get someone with some experiance to take a look before you start treating just incase


----------



## sambarny23 (21 June 2010)

Thank you everyone. 
She had what looked like rain scald at the end of last summer on top of her back leg and a scabby, weepy rash type thing on her neck and saddle area back in April so guessing it's the same thing. just hoping it is a summer problem and not going to occur in the winter as she lives out all year round.


----------



## Lotty (21 June 2010)

Are your mare's back legs white? If so it might be a condition called photosensivity. It normally looks like reddened skin and crusty raised scabs.


----------



## sambarny23 (23 June 2010)

her back leg's are white up to her hocks and the front's are white to the pastern. 
I have been putting the athletes foot spray on for the last 2 day's. it is no worse but not really any better either. 
got the farrier coming on friday so will ask his opinion.


----------



## silverncrown (23 June 2010)

my horse gets mud fever in summer, every year. last year he was lame for a month whilst we worked out what best worked. Sore, weepy wound etc. Best thing i found worked was mixture of keratex powder and sudocrem twice per day and a bit of vet wrap/pastern wrap when he went in field as dust made it worse. keep it dry - no hibiscrub - def makes it worse. good luck!


----------



## PennyJ (23 June 2010)

I would suspect it is photosensitivity too.  Keeping them in during the day helps a lot, well it did on the one I knew who had this.


----------



## hairycob (25 June 2010)

Do you have many buttercups in the field? Even if they don't eat them the pollen can cause photosensitivity.


----------



## monstermunch (26 June 2010)

Don't assume it is a mud fever or mites. Photosensitivity gives exactly the same symptoms and is extremely common especially in horses with white legs. My horse had this last year and I only got it to clear with a course of anti biotics etc


----------



## sambarny23 (27 June 2010)

farrier looked he wasn't sure what it was as it had dried up alot by the time he came on fri, but thought prob mud fever. i treated it with athletes foot spray twice day for 5 days and it has dried up now.

keeping her in is not an option i don't have access to a stable.


----------



## Daisy2 (27 June 2010)

My horse had that in the middle of summer like rainscald and scabby feet, first was treated for mud fever then 2nd vet diagnosed sun burn due to photosensitivy, can happen if they eat lots of buttercups. So we bandaged the legs and put a fly rug on to cover all white bits, hey presto all cleared up. Good luck


----------



## italylyns (27 June 2010)

I thought my ID had mud fever too, then i thought maybe mites and after all the creams etc i applied for everything i thought it was, it turned out to be photosensitivity. He has white socks on his hind legs too and thats where he gets the scabs.

I now bring him in during the day and turn him out at night with Uv boots on!

There is some one on here box-of-frogs i think is the username who has extensive knowledge of photosensitivity. If i was you i would get your vet to come do some tests as it can sometimes be as a result of liver damage!

If it isnt that than great but if it is it is better to find out sooner than later!


----------



## henryhorn (27 June 2010)

One of ours who has suffered in the past started with it again this week I think it's a combo of the sun and sweating that gets it going again.
I tried everything going until I used aromaheel, it works quickly and clears it completely. 
Our horse is looking better after just three days, so worth a try.


----------



## Rose Folly (30 June 2010)

Are you sure it's mud fever, and not 'itchy heel' (which can be anywhere on the leg, especially below the knee)?. Try Johnsons Baby Oil. My feathered mare's legs have almost completely cleared up after 10 days' gentle massaging with oil. Don't try to pick the scabs off. They will fall away naturally after 2-3 days. PS: JBO also brilliant for getting hard-dried mud off sensitive-skinned horses. Massage lightly over affected areas, and in a few hours mud will all come away - no scouring away with curry combs and dandy brushes!


----------



## sambarny23 (1 July 2010)

whatever it was it has dried up now. don't think it was ichy heel as she had similar on her neck and saddle area back in april and on her rump at the end of last summer


----------

